# 17 Beautifully Painted Stairs From All Over The World



## Meanderer (Oct 29, 2014)

Just wait until you take a look at these 17 astounding staircases from all around the world.
Their bright colors, fantastic patterns, and detailed images are sure to wow you.  They’re all amazing works, many of which look like something you could proudly display on a wall.
And, the best part is, while some were painted by artists, many of these beautiful steps were the result of collaborative efforts by local communities who worked together to create something beautiful.
So go ahead and gaze at these photos of some truly miraculous stairs. They’ll definitely leave you wishing you could walk up masterpieces like that all the time.


http://www.earthporm.com/17-beautifully-painted-stairs-world/


----------



## Falcon (Oct 29, 2014)

Wonder who thought of using stairs as an artist's  canvas?  It sure caught on around the globe.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2014)

Some really strange stuff there...  I think the distraction of looking at the art work would make me trip, and fall on my keister!


----------



## Pam (Nov 3, 2014)

They're all good/interesting but I love the Valparaiso, Chilean steps!


----------

